# Help me win a phone  :)



## Veho (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm in this competition where I can win a mobile phone if enough people vote for my pic, and I'd appreciate your help. 

All you have to do is go *here*, find this ugly mug (it's on the fourth screen, follow the white dotted arrow to the right of the pics; please do not get distracted by any possible hot babes along the way), and click on the little red arrow underneath the pic. You can only vote once. 

I would promise nude or otherwise incriminating pics of me with the phone if I won, but I don't want to blind half the forum   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Besides, I can't compete with Toni





Thanks


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 23, 2009)

Links arnt workin for me m8 soz

i wana to see it aswell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit : Nvm it works now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit 2 : Voted


----------



## Raika (Dec 23, 2009)

Is this allowed?
...
I voted anyway. Good luck.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 23, 2009)

I must be blind. I can't find the right one anyway.


----------



## Raika (Dec 23, 2009)

Edhel said:
			
		

> I must be blind. I can't find the right one anyway.


It's on the fourth page.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 23, 2009)

Done

Good luck winning


----------



## WildWon (Dec 23, 2009)

@Veho: i'd love to help, but i can't find you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't read the site either, to find where the "3rd screen" is. (i tried different dates in the bar above the pics, but IT DOESN'T TAKE ME TO YOU!!!)

WHEEERRRREEE AREEEEEE YOOOUUUUUU?!



			
				Raika said:
			
		

> Is this allowed?
> ...
> I voted anyway. Good luck.



Erm... well, i'll allow it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT:
Oh hey, i'm a complete idiot! I found the GIANT arrow to the right. Got it! Aaaaaaand... *CLEEK'd*


----------



## Elritha (Dec 23, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Edhel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aha! Found it.


----------



## Raika (Dec 23, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> @Veho: i'd love to help, but i can't find you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WildWon (Dec 23, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's what i'd like to call "Mod Logic." However its a little fuzzy. *buh dum tss*

Cereal-ly though, It's not a direct Make Money For Clicking thing. It's not a pyramid thing. Other's have asked for help with these kind of contests before.
So, yea, it's cool.

Oh, and it features Veho's face in some way. Which is always allowed. In fact, encouraged.


----------



## Jakob95 (Dec 23, 2009)

I can't find the arrow to go to the 4th page.


----------



## Raika (Dec 23, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> I can't find the arrow to go to the 4th page.


The dotted thing next to the pictures.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 23, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> I can't find the arrow to go to the 4th page.



Upper right of where the photos are. Should be in red with a small white arrow pointing down.


----------



## AgeofAmpiresfan (Dec 23, 2009)

fake


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 23, 2009)

Way to whore, Vedran.







I voted.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 23, 2009)

AgeofAmpiresfan said:
			
		

> fake



And you're a douche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




--
Voted!


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Is this allowed?
> I'm not gonna tell them
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, at least I'm cheap   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No, wait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Thanks, everyone   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're great.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 23, 2009)

I got distracted by the hot chick in the middle of page 2.
Didn't get further then that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j/k, I voted for you. Seems you are the top man of the first 4 pages!


----------



## Raika (Dec 23, 2009)

Someone has over 1400 votes.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 23, 2009)

i voted


----------



## Wankare (Dec 23, 2009)

i hope you win ;D ( then you got to post pics of the cellphone , if you win)
i voted


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 23, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Someone has over 1400 votes.


Yeah, this will have to get posted on the portal if you want to beat that Miroslav jerk. If only there were a staff member participating in this tread that was favorable to you and had a flexible concept of rules...


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 23, 2009)

Theres no way you're going to top 1400+ votes
even with help of staff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But you can get the second prize


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Someone has over 1400 votes.








...yeah. No way I could beat that guy. Unless I had a voting script with an IP faker that could ramp up my votes to _over 9000_ in the next two days. And then I'd get disqualified for having too many votes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aiming at second place now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've got to beat that baby on page five


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 23, 2009)

You could always use that script to raise his count and get him disqualified


----------



## Raika (Dec 23, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> You could always use that script to raise his count and get him disqualified


I support this idea 100%!


----------



## WildWon (Dec 23, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> You could always use that script to raise his count and get him disqualified



Oh, now THAT is just funny wrong. I fully cannot support this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is a hilarious bad bad bad idea.

(i think you should do that to the baby. take him down a notch.)


----------



## anaxs (Dec 23, 2009)

did it
good luck, hope u win


----------



## Eon-Rider (Dec 23, 2009)

I voted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck.


----------



## Davess (Dec 23, 2009)

Voted, and I was tempted to vote the hottie next to you,

I noticed something:

You have 31 votes and everyone else had like 0-6


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 23, 2009)

Any friend of Toni's is a friend of mine.  I voted for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd send a ninja to assassinate Miroslav Vukeli?, but she's doing a mission right now.  

And by "a mission," I mean "another ninja babe."


----------



## WildWon (Dec 23, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Any friend of Toni's is a friend of mine.  I voted for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And by "a mission,' you mean "emission."


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 23, 2009)

WildWon said:
			
		

> And by "a mission,' you mean "emission."


And by "emission," you mean "bodily fluids"


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 23, 2009)

voted.


----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 23, 2009)

voted good luck
why aren't they holding these contest in the netherlands, it's such an easy way of getting a brand new phone


----------



## wchill (Dec 23, 2009)

Use Tor and make a program to vote for you until you get some crazy amount of votes.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 23, 2009)

The baby has 48 votes and some stupid girl has 80-something votes on like the 6th page! Why don't you vote-whore the guy with 1600 so he gets disqualified?


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2009)

ZeWarrior said:
			
		

> Why don't you vote-whore the guy with 1600 so he gets disqualified?


Because of the off-chance that he doesn't, and I contribute to his glorious victory over us little people.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 23, 2009)

Another girl has 543 on the first page.


----------



## prowler (Dec 23, 2009)

Voted, good luck


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 23, 2009)

Voted.

Do you have to win 1st place to get a phone? If so, that sucks. Some dude has 1000+ votes.


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 23, 2009)

There's always the possibility that the 1400 guy might be cheating already and they're just a bit slow catching him, so don't admit defeat just yet!


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 24, 2009)

I just realized I can vote again for some reason


----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 24, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> I just realized I can vote again for some reason


you're right, i think it's 1 vote per person per day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway, voted again


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 24, 2009)

Voted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




60 Votes now


----------



## zeromac (Dec 24, 2009)

Make a bot


Spoiler



hack the site


----------



## Raika (Dec 24, 2009)

Lol, now there's no way to catch up to that 1800+ votes guy without hacking. Hack it to 90000000001, he'll definitely get disqualified then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways I voted again.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 24, 2009)

Voted again.

You're third now, you really need everyone to vote everyday to get that second place (first is out of reach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Elritha (Dec 24, 2009)

Was able to vote on my desktop and then my laptop again. Good luck!


----------



## outgum (Dec 24, 2009)

Voted!
I love your competition, Some guy with 2000 votes lol
and also, 
If you were a girl, with some breasts, showing some cleverage
Definate win XD


----------



## Gore (Dec 24, 2009)

me and GGM voted for you.
+2 vedran lucev 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




couldn't resist giving the guy named Bozo a vote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




there's a lady named Ema Hajdukovi? with 88 votes. we must defeat her


----------



## outgum (Dec 24, 2009)

Gore said:
			
		

> me and GGM voted for you.
> +2 vedran lucev
> 
> 
> ...



How'd she get so much votes with a name like that? XD


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 24, 2009)

Voted. I could never turn down old reliable Veho!


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 24, 2009)

Voted. .... Well I don't have much to say.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 24, 2009)

Yay voted~
I hope you win! You already have like at least 40 more than everyone else!


----------



## Santee (Dec 24, 2009)

I suggest putting this on the front page  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . voted 

Oh and I have to put this quote I found on the internet. Why well to attract attention for veho 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I almost missed a plane once. I was busy playing pinball and wave race.
> QUOTEI almost missed a plane once. RPGs are highly inaccurate.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 24, 2009)

Also done


----------



## Veho (Dec 24, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> If you were a girl, with some breasts, showing some cleverage
> Definate win XD


Or not, as the case may be, as the "definite win" is a balding guy. 


Thanks for voting, guys, you're great   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Too bad there's no way of overtaking mister "2170" votes over there (last I checked), and I don't posess the 1337 h4X0rZ 5k1772 (or, failing that, the pre-written scripts) to vote myself into first place. Now if someone here were to have that sort of IT prowess, hint hint, nudge nidge, wink wink... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Naw, I'm just kidding  ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). 

Thank you.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 24, 2009)

It's the thought that counts


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 24, 2009)

I voted. Hopefully you'll win.

Edit: Never mind. The guy with over 2000 votes....wow. I bet 4chan helped him!


----------



## Satangel (Dec 25, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Gore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Done, Veho has 92 votes now.
Do you win something with second place Veho?


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 25, 2009)

That's three from me. You owe me some Croatian candy for this. Or at least a picture of some Croatian candy.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 25, 2009)

I just voted you to 95 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merry Tempmas!


----------



## Fluto (Dec 25, 2009)

96 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how are u going to compete with the guy on page 3 he's got over 2000 !!!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 25, 2009)

99


----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 25, 2009)

voted you've got 100 votes


----------



## zuron7 (Dec 25, 2009)

I voted.
You're leading there.Hope they don't suspect.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 25, 2009)

102

Merry Christmas


----------



## nico445 (Dec 25, 2009)

voted too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seems like your the highest atm cause the rest have like 5 or 6 votes


----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 25, 2009)

nico445 said:
			
		

> voted too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's not he highest atm there's a guy with 2144 votes.


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 25, 2009)

You now have 106 votes. You are a clear second place and probably first unless that guy _honestly_ got all those votes, which I doubt. just don't forget taht even if you dont win the phone know that at least 106 people on the Temp like you.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 25, 2009)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> You now have 106 votes. You are a clear second place and probably first unless that guy _honestly_ got all those votes, which I doubt. just don't forget taht even if you dont win the phone know that at least 106 people on the Temp like you.


You can vote more than once though, so maybe not 106


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2009)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Or at least a picture of some Croatian candy.








And I found someone that puts the 2200 votes guy to shame. this chick has 4200 votes. (You can find her in this gallery.)








I still have a chance to win something, the first 14 places get prizes.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2009)

She probably offered to show her boobies on the internet if she got enough votes.

Voted for you yesterday.


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2009)

You can vote once a day


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2009)

I'll vote again then.


----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 26, 2009)

voted again


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 26, 2009)

Voted @ lol at your votes at like 125 (when i voted) and the rest that i saw arnt even close to how many you have!

GBAtemp Forums FTW


[Edit] Ok i just read the rest of the forum and noticed people refering to the "2000" guy whos now on like 3000+ and also the chick whos on well over 4000 lmfao 

i hope its like top 3 win a phone! goodluck


----------



## EnnEss (Dec 26, 2009)

Voted! You're the winner so far.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck man!


----------



## Elritha (Dec 26, 2009)

If you were really bored, and had a dynamic ip from your isp each time you connect, you could simply empty your cookies, get a new ip and keep voting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, voted again. Good luck!


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 26, 2009)

Voted again!

*Posts merged*



			
				Edhel said:
			
		

> If you were really bored, and had a *dynamic ip from your isp each time you connect*, you could simply empty your cookies, get a new ip and keep voting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use an IP Changer


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Use an IP Changer


Tried. It kills my network


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 26, 2009)

I hope they disqualify that guy with 2000~ votes.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 26, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> I hope they disqualify that guy with 2000~ votes.



Well he may not be cheating. Could have just asked for some help on a popular forum. They should really limit this sort of thing to just ips from the country where it is held.


----------



## Raika (Dec 26, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> I hope they disqualify that guy with 2000~ votes.


He's at 3000+ now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL, 3000th post.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 26, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Couldn't access the site anymore, and congratulations!


----------



## Shromz (Dec 26, 2009)

Gbatemp has your back

I voted


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> I hope they disqualify that guy with 2000~ votes.


Well, the gallery has been up for 16 days, that's 160 votes a day. It could be legitimate. Hell, the 4200 votes chick is probably legitimate too.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 26, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If everyone of GBAtemo would vote for you, you would have 200.000 votes. Would THAT be legimate?


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> If everyone of GBAtemo would vote for you, you would have 200.000 votes. Would THAT be legimate?


I can't see why not


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 26, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would look weird.

"Random name - 5 votes. Another random name - 9 votes. Vedran Lu ev - 243.237 votes"


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> "Random name - 5 votes. Another random name - 9 votes. Vedran Lu ev - 243.237 votes"


Imagine if it came up to 9001


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 26, 2009)

You got my vote!

Currently firing up the secondary PC so I can vote again.   Didn't work

How many days will this be going on?



....man...I need to visit Zagreb and meet some of these cute Croat ladies....


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 26, 2009)

That's five from me now (one from a friend's computer), and I prefer my candy without eyebrows, thank you very much.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2009)

I think they've announced the winners.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 26, 2009)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> I think they've announced the winners.


It was worth a try anyway


----------



## zeromac (Dec 26, 2009)

i voted  fuck


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2009)

Voting over, folks. Looks like no nudes of me with a phone covering my bits. Oh well. It was worth a try. 

Thanks, everyone. You really are great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it was kind of impossible to beat that guy with 7730 votes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We'll beat 'em next time for sure


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 26, 2009)

SO, did you win or not?


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2009)

I didn't. I had 150 votes. The guy in first place has 7730


----------



## zeromac (Dec 26, 2009)

:facepalm:
NO Hatsu he didn't xD


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2009)

Yup, you should have given cheating a try.


----------

